# منتديات المتداول العربي منتديات المتداول العربي للأسواق العالمية سوق الأسهم الأمريكية وتداول عقود الخيارات والـ CFDs  شرح أشهر موقع للفلترة >> ستوك فيتشر <<<  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## hadi75m

الاخوه الكرام  اقدم لكم اليوم برنامج مهم لكل من يتداول بالاسهم الامريكيه والبرنامج سهل الاستخدام وبه العديد من المؤشرات الفنيه وبه المعلومات الاساسيه عن كل الشركات من راس المال ومكرر الارباح وايضا تصنيفات الاسهم حسب القطاع سواء كان قطاع خدمى - صناعى وايضا المؤشر الذى ينتمى اليه وهذا البرنامج هو  stockFetcher 2  وهذا هو رابط البرنامج  http://help.stockfetcher.com/sfhelp/?qrid=1178148601&topicid=100328  وفى المشاركات التاليه سنقوم بعون الله بشرح البرنامج  تقبلوا فائق الاحترام والتقدير

----------


## hadi75m

صور للبرنامج

----------


## hadi75m

بعد الدخول فى الموقع    http://help.stockfetcher.com/sfhelp/?qrid=1178148601&topicid=100328  ستجد الجمله التاليه  Click Here To Run StockFetcher 2.0  اضغط عليها   كما بالصوره          سيفتح معك كما بالصوره المرفقه

----------


## hadi75m

قائمه الاداوات بالبرنامج       1 - الشارت  بالضغط عليها سيظهر لك شارت الشركه التى تريدها   كما بالصوره  وبصراحه صوره الشارت تجد بها راحه نفسيه    للانتقال من سهم الى اخر

----------


## hadi75m

قائمه Stock Screen  1- اثناء التداول اليومى ( التداول اللحظى )  * الشركات التي يتم التداول عليها عند أعلى سعر لهذا اليوم (هاي يومي )
*الشركات التي يتم التداول عليها عند أدنى سعر لهذا اليوم ( لوو يومي )
*الشركات التي يتم التداول عليها عند أعلى سعر خلال 52 أسبوع (هاي سنوي )
*الشركات التي يتم التداول عليها عند أدنى سعر خلال 52 أسبوع ( لوو سنوي )الفليوم *الشركات التي سعرها في تصاعد مع فوليوم عالى 
*الشركات التي سعرها في هبوط مع فوليوم كبير الفجوات    *الشركات التي صعد سعرها عن سعر الإغلاق السابق GAP UP *الشركات التي هبط سعرها عن سعر الإغلاق السابق GAP DOWN  *الشركات التي هي بصدد إغلاق فجوة سابقة للأعلى (صعوداً )
*الشركات التي هي بصدد إغلاق فجوة سابقة للاسفل (هبوطا)

----------


## hadi75m

2المؤشرات الفنية TECHNICAL :  1. مؤشر البولنجر Bollinger       2.مؤشر القوة النسبية RSI        3.مؤشر الماكدي MACD      4.مؤشر الستوكاستك Stochastic     5. مؤشر والتجميع والتصريف Accumulation Distribution

----------


## hadi75m

تقاطع المتوسطات المتحركة Anticipating MA Crossovers  1. التقاطع الإيجابي المتوقع Anticipating MA Crossovers - Positive Cross
2.التقاطع السلبي المتوقع Anticipating MA Crossovers - Negative Cross

----------


## hadi75m

* الخيارات الإضافية More screens:  بيانات القوائم المالية Fundamental نماذج الشموع اليابانية Candle sticks النماذج والأشكال patterns

----------


## hadi75m

القوائم المالية Fundamental  1-البحث على أساس السوق  2-البحث على أساس التصنيف 3-البحث على اساس المؤشر  4- البحث على أساس القطاع
5- البحث على أساس مكرر الربحية 
6- البحث على أساس رأس المال

----------


## hadi75m

الشموع

----------


## hadi75m

النماذج والأشكال patterns

----------


## hadi75m

فاصل  ونواصل

----------


## faissal

مبدع يا ابو فريد 
بارك الله 
ماشاء الله شرح كافي ووافي  
جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## عياد

تسلم ايدك يادينامو المتداول العربي   رائع جدا جدا يا استاذ محمود هذا الجهد العظيم   تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

----------


## سمير صيام

تسلم ايديك يا محمود 
كويس عشان الواحد يبدا يتشجع يدخل الاسهم بقلب جامد وانت معايا  :Big Grin:

----------


## hadi75m

> مبدع يا ابو فريد 
> بارك الله 
> ماشاء الله شرح كافي ووافي  
> جزاك الله خيرا

  

> تسلم ايدك يادينامو المتداول العربي   رائع جدا جدا يا استاذ محمود هذا الجهد العظيم   تقبل خالص ودي وتقديري

   

> تسلم ايديك يا محمود   كويس عشان الواحد يبدا يتشجع يدخل الاسهم بقلب جامد وانت معايا

   بارك الله فيكم  بعض مما عندكم  تحياتى ومودتى

----------


## pluto7up

آخر موقع للترشيح  http://www.marketinout.com

----------


## mansss

> آخر موقع للترشيح  MarketInOut.com - Stock Screening and Analysis - Trading Signals and Investment Strategies - Stock Picks and Financial Market Reports - Stock Screeners and Charts - Buy and Sell Signals - Trading Strategies - Technical and Fundamental Analysis Tools

  
جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع المفيد في سؤال اي الامتدادات ياخذ البرنامج للبيانات  ولا مقتصر على الفوركس والسوق الامريكي  
وشكرا

----------


## مضارب محترف

موقع مميز من عضو مميز  الف شكر

----------


## hadi75m

> آخر موقع للترشيح  MarketInOut.com - Stock Screening and Analysis - Trading Signals and Investment Strategies - Stock Picks and Financial Market Reports - Stock Screeners and Charts - Buy and Sell Signals - Trading Strategies - Technical and Fundamental Analysis Tools

  

> جزاكم الله خير على الموضوع المفيد في سؤال اي الامتدادات ياخذ البرنامج للبيانات ولا مقتصر على الفوركس والسوق الامريكي  
> وشكرا

   

> موقع مميز من عضو مميز   الف شكر

   بارك الله فيكم

----------


## رمز

بجد، موضوع رائع،  
وموضوع يستاهل كلمة:  
إنت مبدع.

----------


## سبح الله

الف شكر على البرنامج  
لكن سؤال بسيط هل يوجد امكانية  احول بيانات البرنامج الى الميتاستوك؟

----------

